# vacuum sealers



## bbonjovi (Jun 16, 2017)

*Teach me about vacuum sealers *

I'm fairly new at this. We have a few months worth of the commercially available survival foods, but I see people mention using a vacuum sealer to do staples, either in canning jars or mylar bags, I know nothing about this process except that there's obviously a vacuum involved, What do I need to know? What machines are everybody else using? when I googled the subject, I found everything from 50 dollar Walmart units to 5500 dollar commercial units, Willing to learn​


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We currently have one from walmart that was about $150. Make sure the machine has the features you want. They come with all kinds of settings but I find that I don't use them. I just use the regular vacuum setting and the accessory hose with my Mason jar adapter.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a FoodSaver, can't remember the model. Was about $150 as well and came with some containers and bags, which I have since purchased a lot more of. Does what it claims it can do. I use it alot for making homemade MRE's, waterproof fire starters, etc. My wife uses it for preserving vegetables in the freezer and when she buys bulk products to divide out.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Vacuum sealers are great and have multiple uses. I worked for an electronic defense contractor and they needed to ship some very small and fragile electronic components, I suggested using the "FoodSaver" system. Worked great. Have loose items to store away, BOB or GHB, just vacuum seal them and they are easy to find and you don't have to worry about corrosion. Handy little device.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have the same one Senty posted. Its great. I use it for preps, homemade mre's, and to portion out bulk fish/meat buys for the freezer. My wife doesnt eat fish so I can get a large side of salmon and make individual portions to quickly defrost when Im on my own for dinner. Ive never used any setting other than normal.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm on my second foodsaver, and have the newest model. My last one lasted about 7 years with heavy use.
Great for food, but also good for backpacking items..like MRE (homemade), waterproof matches, first aid supplies, things that need to be waterproof and shrunk.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> My wife doesn't eat fish...


Sounds like you have a good woman there.  She can join my fish haters club.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We've had our Food Saver fro several years now and it still works great.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I bought a food saver a few months ago.in which I fell in love with it the first time I used it.except for the packages of hotdogs.every package of meat in the freezer,got vacuum sealed. And every meat can be canned if the electric goes out for to long or permitly. I've also vacuum sealed pastacios.


----------

